# Pictures of Morritt's Grand resort



## Harmina (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is a link for those interested in seeing a few pictures of the resort.
We have been in the same unit since Feb. 23, upper floor, end unit....very, very,
nice. This is our first time to the Caymans & we have thoroughly enjoyed it.
Everyone here is so friendly. The island is beautiful. 
Click on the link below to view the pictures.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/la_yake/sets/72157603986024749/


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the slide show. We leave a week from Sunday for Morritts Grand and your photos just whet the appetite even more. :whoopie:


----------



## marcmuff (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Harmina - Your pictures are great!  I will be putting mine on webshots within a few days (I hope).  I'm sorry I didn't get to see you again while we were there.  I planned to look you up and get some pictures together.  

We had such a great time.  I'm glad we got the boat tours done the first part of the week because it got pretty windy.  We liked that, too--the ocean was so beautiful.

Again, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## abc31 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks!  Those were great.  It looks lovely.  Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, these are great pictures!  We're planning on going summer of 2010.

Anne


----------



## penguin (Mar 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the Great Slideshow!*

Great slide show!  Would you consider posting a formal review on the review page?  These are super important, I think, as a newbie. to those looking for information on specific resorts.  Plus, I think you get a membership bonus.  Can you include the link to the slideshow in your review?  That would be so groovy.  Thanks so much for sharing.  I just LOVE tuggers!  So willing to share information with others.  Thanks again.


----------



## penguin (Mar 6, 2008)

*Which Unit Number Did you Have?*

Can you tell me the number of your unit?  Damn, I want a piece of that!  Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Larry (Mar 6, 2008)

Harmina said:


> Here is a link for those interested in seeing a few pictures of the resort.
> We have been in the same unit since Feb. 23, upper floor, end unit....very, very,
> nice. This is our first time to the Caymans & we have thoroughly enjoyed it.
> Everyone here is so friendly. The island is beautiful.
> ...



Great pictures and brings back fond memories. Looks like you had the same corner unit that we had except that we were on the second floor and it looks like you were on the fourth floor.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi, yes, we are on the 4th floor, building # 6. Unit # 6401. ( end unit, gorgeous view!)
Muriel, I was hoping I would see you again, I suppose when you only have one week you just have to try and get as much in as possible. I couldn't imagine coming down for one week....I am not ready to leave after being here for 2 weeks. The winds did die down this week...weather has been amazing.
If you click on the link again, you will see a couple of shots of Rum Point, where we were  this afternoon.


----------



## scotlass (Mar 7, 2008)

This is great!  Just yesterday I nailed two ff tickets for next January for our 2 weeks there.      Thanks for posting  the pics.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 7, 2008)

Great Pics.. Thanks so much for sharing. 

Sherry


----------



## hofftkmn (Mar 7, 2008)

lawren2 said:


> Thanks for the slide show. We leave a week from Sunday for Morritts Grand and your photos just whet the appetite even more. :whoopie:



We leave a week from today. Looks like we'll be there the same time. We have never been there before and can't wait.


----------



## marcmuff (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Harmina - I also like the latest pictures you put up.  I finally got some of mine on Picturetrail and myspace.  It took me all day today to figure out how to put my own picture on myspace as the background.  I finally got it.  It is the view of one sunrise from our unit (6101) on the ground floor.  The background(s) on Picturetrail were easier - both are my pics from Morritts.

I guess you are coming home this weekend?


----------



## nerodog (Mar 9, 2008)

*beautiful pix*

Hi Harmina ! What great pix... and nice resort !!  I better put this in for a search for the future !! Enjoy !!!!bev


----------



## Harmina (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Muriel... yes, we are home. We reluctantly left the island yesterday, after a wonderful 2 week vacation. We landed in Toronto in a blizzard last night, got stuck coming home. Because of our delays at the airport with arrival, and luggage taking an hour and getting stuck, we crawled into bed after 5 am this morning. On top of all this we were on daylight saving time by that time...
Oh well, such is the joy of travelling. We had an amazing time in Grand Cayman.
I wouldn't have any problem spending my winters there.
I haven't had a chance to look at your pictures yet, but will tomorrow after work.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 9, 2008)

Bev..I sent you a PM.


----------



## ml855 (Mar 9, 2008)

hofftkmn said:


> We leave a week from today. Looks like we'll be there the same time. We have never been there before and can't wait.



We also leave next Sunday for the Morritt's Grand resort.  Your photos are wonderful, I really can't wait now.


I do have a question, if you don't mind,  we have a 2-BR and will be traveling with another couple, did I notice twin beds in the 2nd bedroom?  Thanks.


----------



## Harmina (Mar 10, 2008)

There are twin beds in the guestroom, however, if you call in advance, I am sure they will make them up as one bed. We have done that in the past, when travelling with another couple. The staff at the resort are wonderful. They will do everything possible to ensure that you have a great vacation.
Enjoy!


----------



## penguin (Mar 10, 2008)

*Harmina, Would You Consider Writing a Review on This Site?*

Harmina,

After you recover from the trip and snow, would you be willing to write a review of the property in the Resort Reviews section?  It sure would help a lot of us wondering what the place is like now.  Thanks for considering it.  Of course, you can post some details here, too!  Thanks again.


----------

